# tampons make cramps worse?



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted to get some opinions. Every time I use tampons my cramps get worse. I have noticed this now since I got my first PP period back. I prefer not use tampons but it is hard not to for the heavy days. Should I be worried about this?

Also, I notice that sometimes, depending on my cervical height, it hurts when my husband goes too deep when we DTD.

I had a pretty traumatic labor and delivery. My midwife tried to pry my unripe cervix open. I thought that this might have to do with the pain. My cervix got to 5 before my son was surgically delivered. When I was in labor I could not even sit on a birth ball b/c it would send shooting pain up my vagina. The labor stuff could be unrelated but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

ug. tampons totally make my cramps way way worse! they kill! especially when i sit down.







i discovered O.B.'s.-the little short tampon that you push in with your finger (i think they come with applicators too now). i love them. i don't even have cramps anymore..well, barley. i guess a guy invented the long skinny kind and a woman Dr finally made one that won't POKE at your already sensitive cervix. anyway, i'd rather wear a pad than use any other kind of tampon. hope that helps!


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

just a thought, could be wrong. I'm very familiar with all sorts of different kinds of pains "down there". Urethra pain, bladder pain, vulva pain, ovary pain (both mestral related and non menstral), vaginal wall pain, etc, etc.

What you're describing (both the cramping pain coupled with tampon use and the painful sex) sounds like there is something causing your pelvic floor muscles to tense. An injury or trama to the area (which it sounds like you've expereinced) can onset these sort of defense cramps. It's the body's response to touch or sensation that it deams as any threat to further injure it. Unfortunatly this can also be linked to stress or worsened by stress and worry about it being painful. I know, annoying right!?

If this is the case and what you're experiencing there is probably some swelling in the area after it has been "set off" which makes matters worse and increasing the occurance of muscle spasms and cramps and more pain. When collected with your regular menstral cramps it may just encompass the whole area thus seeming like it's menstral cramps only. The spasms sort of feel like a continuous muscle contraction with slight variations in intensity. They sort of just vanish all at once minutes, hours, or even days later. Often times they will last until you sleep and your body and mind relax enough to let them relax. This sort of thing can cycle with your cycle or appear during stressful times in your life, or come along when there has been trama to the area then leave once things have healed. Unpredictable.

Or I could be totally off









Either way, I hope you don't have to deal with it much longer. I know how it feels... and how it feels to not know why you're in pain.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

What I've noticed is not that it makes cramps worse, but your cervix is so much more tender and the tampon aggravates it. Still makes you feel crappy, though. I've found that Tylenol does work for me.


----------



## KeanusMomma (Apr 29, 2006)

I read on a forum about mentrual pad making on craftster that tampons can made period pain worse because they dry out the area more than it needs to be dried out.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, I've definitely experienced this as well.

I've read multiple reasons why, including some that PP's have mentioned: that the typical tampon shape is not really the best, and that the little OB ones can help.

I've also read about the bleaches and chemicals they use to make the tampons appear "sanitary white" which can cause your body to react negatively (at a time when it is raw and vulnerable), which could explain the extra cramping.

What helped me is the Diva Cup! Love it! It eliminates both that problematic shape/length of a tampon, and is chemical-free. It has a little bit of a learning curve, so if you try it, don't give up. There are dozens of threads about it here if you search.


----------



## traycanadian (Jul 26, 2004)

I second the vote for the diva cup. I switched from tampons several years ago and my cramps, which were pretty bad, pretty much disappeared.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine were just as bad when I used a mooncup (same as a diva, I think) but are a little better with the shorter tampons. They also leak less as they expand widthways. I think it's the poking of the cervix thing which is irritating. (The cervix is lower at the start of your period so I suppose it makes sense.)


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I switched from them to cloth pads about 5 years ago and went from long heavy periods with horrible cramps, to shorter periods with almost no cramping at all. I've heard numerous other women say the same thing.


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
I switched from them to cloth pads about 5 years ago and went from long heavy periods with horrible cramps, to shorter periods with almost no cramping at all. I've heard numerous other women say the same thing.

YES! natural menstrual care (specifically avoiding commercial insertable absorbers and pads and spending time collecting Moon Blood in the mornings) drastically reduces unpleasant symptoms and menstrual length.


----------



## baby-makes-3 (May 13, 2006)

Tampons make me cramp during heavy flow days. Towards the end of AF, I can use them with no crampiness.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
...and spending time collecting Moon Blood in the mornings) ....

what does that mean?


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I third the cloth pad idea. I hardly use anything else anymore (except a cup when I absolutely need not to wear a pad - way nicer than tampons after you learn how to use it, though I agree that O.B. is better than the normal ones anyway), and I love bleeding now whereas I found it an annoying hassle before. Cloth pads are also much nicer to wear than disposable pads so I find myself wanting to use a tampon/cup much less.
I have also experienced increased cramping with both tampons and cup (though cramping from the cup goes away after it's in for a little while). Personally I feel like it's just the obstruction in that area that does it. The whole area is tender, contracting, releasing. Clogging it up just doesn't feel good to me on any level.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

I cramp more with tampons. All I've ever used is OB brand but I quit using those because they make me uncomfortable. I just stick with pads. Cloth or otherwise.
I never had a traumatic birth experience or any other trauma like that so I couldn't attribute it to that. I think I just have a cranky cervix!


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh gosh I am so glad to see I'm not the only one! (btw, sorry it took me forever to check back here).

First question, What the heck is Moon Blood? In the mornings I usually sit on the potty and let it drain. On heaving days I have to run to the potty b/c otherwise I will bleed a over. (yuck) My last period was so heavy that I would occasionally go and sit on the toilet and just try to "push" it out.

I have a diva cup that I used prior to my first pregnancy. I liked it once I got used to using it but sometimes it would take a few tries to get it in right. That was frustrating but I did like it once I got it in. After my whole episode with my cervix and the birth of my son I've been scared to use it again. I have this constant fear of something "hurting" my cervix. Probably a PTSD issue related to what FondestBianca mentioned.

Unfortunately, the OB tampons are the ones I have. I remember buying an organic brand that was very small and also did not have an applicator. I don't think those ones made me cramp. They were even smaller than the OB tampons.

I guess I should stick to pads. So you guys use cloth? Do you buy them or make them?


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I hate tampons for this very reason. I only use them if I have to (and that happens at times), I have crazy heavy flow and the worst is that tampons make my cramping worse AND I overflow them quickly.

I switched to cloth, which is something I avoided doing forever because it seemed so gross to me, but I am a huge cloth fan now. And I can use sea sponges with no problem, it's just tampons that are problematic for me. I've always had this problem. It actually got a little better since my children were born, but I remember hating tampons as a teenager too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
I've also read about the bleaches and chemicals they use to make the tampons appear "sanitary white" which can cause your body to react negatively (at a time when it is raw and vulnerable), which could explain the extra cramping.

If this is the case, then organic tampons may solve the problem.

Or you can try a menstrual cup, or just use pads (cloth, conventional disposable, or organic disposable.)


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tutucrazy* 
So you guys use cloth? Do you buy them or make them?

I bought mine but I hear you can make them quite easily. I have 12, 6 regular size and 6 small. Nighttime size are also available. I find that they are more absorbent than disposable pads so I have to change them less and can use a smaller one than I normally would with disposables. I think many of the brands you can buy have inserts that you can add and take out when your period is heavier or lighter. Mine don't have that, but I don't find it necessary anyway. I bought these but that's just because they're local where I live. I know one American brand is GladRags but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

Buy a few online then if you are crafty, make some of your own using the ones you like for a pattern. Cloth pads are totally the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I like the Seventh Generation non-applicator (like OB), organic tampons. There are a few of these organic OB style tampons available now.

I have a Diva but since the birth of my third child, I don't like it so much. I had a bad experience with it not losing suction when I tried to remove it & it felt like I was giving myself a hysterectomy. Aside from that, I had leakage issues which drove me nuts.

My cycles have been awesome since they returned last summer after Ds's birth. I attribute the removal of gluten from my diet because I have absolutely zero PMS, barely any cramping, no acne or bloating or any other crazy symptoms I used to experience.
For the first couple of days, I use an organic tampon with a cloth pad just in case. By the third day the flow is so light that I only use a thin cloth pad. My flow isn't as heavy as it was when I ate gluten either.


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for all the links. I'm going to order some pads for sure!


----------

